# Vinyl tops



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Where do you guys buy your materials for vinyl tops(vinyl and padding)? I'm going to try and do my own on my 85 Carprice. Any info and advice is appreciated!


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Try Kee Auto Top


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Jan 16 2011, 03:21 PM~19613051
> *Try Kee Auto Top
> *


Thanks!


----------



## KeeAutoTop (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Jan 16 2011, 05:21 PM~19613051
> *Try Kee Auto Top
> *



Hello, this is Dan with Kee Auto Top. 



Wanted to thank Duke for the referral, and also wanted to add that we have an extensive vinyl top selection, many older colors and hard to find grains, Universal and custom fit tailored tops, Landau foam in 1/8" and 1/4". Feel free to contact us if you have any questions. www.keeautotop.com





Dan.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a top I did on my 95 Fleet, vinyl top from Kee pulled old top off left the pad on. The vinyl top came pre sewn with factory seems basically cut to fit and glue it on.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KeeAutoTop_@Jan 20 2011, 11:15 AM~19647838
> *Hello, this is Dan with Kee Auto Top.
> 
> 
> ...


heard nothing but good things about Kee Auto Tops :thumbsup:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Jan 23 2011, 05:01 PM~19676244
> *This is a top I did on my 95 Fleet, vinyl top from Kee pulled old top off left the pad on. The vinyl top came pre sewn with factory seems basically cut to fit and glue it on.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that turned out relly nice!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KeeAutoTop_@Jan 20 2011, 10:15 AM~19647838
> *Hello, this is Dan with Kee Auto Top.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for new top for cutlass supreme half top not listed on your site..


----------



## KeeAutoTop (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 25 2011, 12:40 PM~19692649
> *how much for new top for cutlass supreme half top not listed on your site..
> *



thanks for the inquiry!! What year and what material you would like to use? you can go to the sample section in our website and look under vinyl tops to look at the different materials and colors. Let me know

http://www.keeautotop.com/vinylcard.html


Dan.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KeeAutoTop_@Jan 25 2011, 11:11 AM~19692862
> *thanks for the inquiry!! What year and what material you would like to use? you can go to the sample section in our website and look under vinyl tops to look at the different materials and colors. Let me know
> 
> http://www.keeautotop.com/vinylcard.html
> ...


My caprice is an 85 with the landau top. No seams I want to go with white. Something simple.


----------



## KeeAutoTop (Jan 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Jan 25 2011, 01:42 PM~19693105
> *My caprice is an 85 with the landau top. No seams I want to go with white. Something simple.
> *


is it a 1/2 top with door cap covers? tuxedo is the OE Material. 










Let me know.


Dan.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KeeAutoTop_@Jan 25 2011, 12:54 PM~19693689
> *is it a 1/2 top with door cap covers? tuxedo is the OE Material.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! just the front of the top has the vinyl. There is a a trim piece around the doors. OE material is fine.


----------

